# Leroy98 This is for you



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Leroy98 finally found the picture of the Lotus slimlines









I still have to clean up your casting


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW Roger !...Those are Beautiful, especially #70 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks. I made them a few years back a member of the HO Community Mark ?? I can't remember his name made the decals and they were excellent. I still have to mold and got a good casting yesterday but the mold is on its last legs.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Roger, those are beautiful. I can't wait to get one. I created my own decals for my 67 turbine with an inkjet printer. I put the first set on and used them for painting templates. Painted over them with white enamel and after drying I applied the second set of decals. I was very pleased with the results.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I just remade the outside mold last night and will be making a new inside this week should be done by the week end.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Haven't forgotten you still working on new inside mold


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks Roger, I'm still interested when you have some available. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I started remaking it. The outside mold is done I need to make a new inside mold.


----------

